# Vonage Telephone Service in Mexico



## Rafito (May 23, 2013)

I few years back when Vonage was first introduced in the USA it signed up for the service. Then while in Christmas Vacation in Mexico, circa 2003, I took my Vonage box, my phone and plugged it in to the Internet in my sister-in-law house and the phone started working. I received many calls from my friends in the US and Puerto Rico during the holidays.

I now see that Vonage offers the same service to people living in various countries to include Mexico.

Does anyone here in this forum is using Vonage at home and what has been your experience using it.

:ranger:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Rafito said:


> I few years back when Vonage was first introduced in the USA it signed up for the service. Then while in Christmas Vacation in Mexico, circa 2003, I took my Vonage box, my phone and plugged it in to the Internet in my sister-in-law house and the phone started working. I received many calls from my friends in the US and Puerto Rico during the holidays.
> 
> I now see that Vonage offers the same service to people living in various countries to include Mexico.
> 
> ...


I use my Vonage here. Just took it with me from the USA, pay the monthly - like having a USA phone. Great and seamless.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

We brought Vonage with us from the states. My wife can call her friends in Spain and we can make/receive calls to the states. It works perfectly but I find I am using it less and less, and I don't use it to make calls within Mexico. But then again I'm not a big phone talker.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mexikatz said:


> We brought Vonage with us from the states. My wife can call her friends in Spain and we can make/receive calls to the states. It works perfectly but I find I am using it less and less, and I don't use it to make calls within Mexico. But then again I'm not a big phone talker.


Not for local calls, we have two phones - local and Vonage. In our small town, you're right, we don't seem to use the phone a lot. 

Int'l calls are mostly the kids, a couple of friends and maybe some snowbirds who have left.

Heck, I don't even carry a cell [Blackberry] around like the umbilical cord it use to be

This must be heaven, man. :clap2:


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

FHBOY said:


> Not for local calls, we have two phones - local and Vonage. In our small town, you're right, we don't seem to use the phone a lot.
> 
> Int'l calls are mostly the kids, a couple of friends and maybe some snowbirds who have left.
> 
> ...


I don't know why but whenever I was given a cell phone for work the battery seemed to always go bad or I'd forget the phone in the car 

In Cuernavaca the Telmex service - particularly the fiber optic internet is INCREDIBLE ! Comcast could learn a ton from these people.

In theory my Vonage World package allows us to place calls within Mexico also but we'd have to dial it as though we were in the states. Also - from time to time we need to dial an 800 US number which my wife tells me we can't do via Telmex. And then there are those people / companies in the US who make it very hard to contact them from outside the US - Vonage saves the day in that case. Like sometimes I have to fax some paperwork to the states. We couldn't do that with the Telmex line but Vonage makes it easy.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mexikatz said:


> from time to time we need to dial an 800 US number which my wife tells me we can't do via Telmex.


You can do it from Telmex, except it isn't toll-free.

Dialing 800 number in the US from Mexico

For 800 numbers - dial 001-880 then the seven digit number
For 866 numbers - dial 001-883 then the seven digit number
For 877 numbers - dial 001-882 then the seven digit number
For 888 numbers - dial 001-881 then the seven digit number


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> You can do it from Telmex, except it isn't toll-free.
> 
> Dialing 800 number in the US from Mexico
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info.

After showing this to my wife she says she can call our old home phone (001-954-XXX-XXXX) for free on her Telmex package. Perhaps she can call these magical numbers for free as well. We'll check it out.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mexikatz said:


> Thank you for that info.
> 
> After showing this to my wife she says she can call our old home phone (001-954-XXX-XXXX) for free on her Telmex package. Perhaps she can call these magical numbers for free as well. We'll check it out.


I use Skype-to-telephone to call the US (and other countries). Calls to 800 numbers in the US are free. Calls to other numbers are 2¢/minute.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

I am currently curious about Vonage as well. I will be moving to Cabo San Lucas soon. Is Vonage it's on carrier like Sprint or Verizon or would I have to keep my current service with Sprint in order to use the Vonage service?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

taniagr said:


> I am currently curious about Vonage as well. I will be moving to Cabo San Lucas soon. Is Vonage it's on carrier like Sprint or Verizon or would I have to keep my current service with Sprint in order to use the Vonage service?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need an internet provider to use Vonage. In the states we had Comcast. Here in Mexico we have Telmex. The service we have with Telmex is much much better than the service we had with Comcast.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

mexikatz said:


> You need an internet provider to use Vonage. In the states we had Comcast. Here in Mexico we have Telmex. The service we have with Telmex is much much better than the service we had with Comcast.


Do you use it with your mobile phone or just a landline? I was hoping to use it with my cell phone but I hate the one I have now and need a new one. I didn't know if I had to buy a new one myself or if vonage has special mobile phones to choose from. I couldn't find that info on their website. I may just have to call and see.

Thanks for you response!


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

taniagr said:


> Do you use it with your mobile phone or just a landline? I was hoping to use it with my cell phone but I hate the one I have now and need a new one. I didn't know if I had to buy a new one myself or if vonage has special mobile phones to choose from. I couldn't find that info on their website. I may just have to call and see.
> 
> Thanks for you response!


You use Vonage with your land line. For my cell phone here in Mexico I use a cheap little $2.99 Verizon LG phone (ebay) and use a pre-paid IUsaCell package. I have to deposit 100 pesos per month to keep my minutes from expiring. I don't use my cell phone very often. I think of it as On-Star, in case of an emergency in the car.


----------

